# Knee Injury



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Last night while I was walking Puddles, he started to run. Then all of a sudden he started to scream and fell down. I scooped him up he continued to scream. Finally after several minutes I got him to calm down. Took him to the Vet ER and he was checked over very well. Several xrays were done. He started to put a little weight on the leg while at the Vet. The vet said his patella was sliding out of place. Was given meds for inflamation with instructions of no running or jumping for 5 days. If no better in 2 days he's to see his regular vet and he may have to have surgery if it don't improve. 

How in the world do you keep a busy little boy still? Last night he stayed in his crate and today he's limited to the den area. This morning at potty time he walked with the leg down a little more, but noticed a little limp once in a while. 

Any one had any dealings with this type of probelm? I need help and suggestions on what to do. Is this normal problems for the Maltese breed?

So worried !!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about Puddles!

Luxating Patellas are common in small breeds. Here is a website that can tell you about it: Common Health Issues for Small Dogs


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is a link to a similar problem I had with Brink not too long ago...Brinkley hurt his leg too...

Good luck! I hope the meds help you as much as they helped Brinkley!!!
I COULDN'T keep him still!







Hubby and I finally decided we hoped he would not do what hurt him too much...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you vet grade Puddles' luxation? They are graded from 1 to 4, with 4 being the worst.

This is from Bhe Jei Maltese:

Luxated Patellas
(slipping stiffles - knees)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Luxated patellas or "slipped stifles" are a common orthopedic problem in small dogs. Dogs classified as small (such as Maltese) are much more likely to be affected as larger breed dogs. Luxated patellas are more common in female dogs. No research has yet identified the reason for this higher incidence in females, however researchers feel it could possibly be related to X-linked sex genes or hormonal influences.

Patellar luxation is a dislocation of the kneecap (patella). The kneecap may dislocate toward the inside (medial) or outside (lateral) of the leg, or may move in both directions. It may result from injury or congenital (present at birth) deformities. Both legs maybe affected. The most common luxation is medial patellar luxation in small breeds, such as the Maltese. This type of luxation is mainly a congenital or developmental condition. It is graded on a scale of 1 to 4, with grade 4 being most severe.

The crippling effects of patellar luxation are related to the severity and duration of the luxation. The milder forms, especially in small breeds, show little or no signs, and only minimal treatments required. Severe cases cause more intense pain, with limping. Grade 1 luxations may respond well to anti-inflammatory therapy and restricted exercise. These may or may not progress to worsening grades. Grades 2 through 4 luxations tend to require surgical corrections. The worse the luxations the more reconstructive surgery required to provide a functional joint.

Many techniques are available depending on the severity of the condition. Treatment ranges from rest (decreasing your pet's activity for 1-2 weeks) to surgical reconstruction of the knee joint. Treatment is based upon the severity of signs and your pet's age, breed and weight. Obesity complicates surgery and convalescence. A weight-reduction program may be required in conjunction with treatment. Satisfactory results are usually obtained if the joint degeneration has not progressed too far. Once the condition is repaired, most affected Maltese will make satisfactory recovery.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor Puddles







Sending prayers out he wont need the surgery.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, what a bummer... I hope Puddles starts to feel better.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that Puddles hurt his knee. That's almost exactly how Miko's first injury appeared...and how he was first diagnosed with luxating patella. I hope it gets better. Miko had surgery for his luxating patellas eventually but we did end up waiting for a while to see if he really needed it. We have been keeping him confined after the surgery and although I thought it would be hard, it seems to be not as bad I thought it would be. 

If you do have questions about surgery, feel free to pm me. I don't want to bore anyone else with details.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You might want to read OKW's thread on her experience with Miko's diagnosis and surgery for his luxating patellas.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2839

I don't know if you got a health guarentee with Puddles, but in most cases luxating patellas are inherited so you might want to contact your breeder. The surgery can run into the thousands and a good breeder should stand behind the health of her puppies. If I recall Puddles is only about a year old and I can imagine how upsetting is it to find out that he may need expensive surgery because of something he was born with. A good breeder also would want to know of any genetic defect that shows up in her puppies so she can stop breeding those dogs.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the sites, was good reading and I learn a lot. 

He's walking better tonight,







but I'm not giving in to him. No playing of running in the yard ! This upset me so much that I cried my self to sleep (2am this morning). Go figure that Hubby is out of town this week.









The meds he's on is Carprofen 25 MG - 1/2 tablet twice a day with food. I talked to one of our Doctors today at work and he got me worried. Said this med could cause ulcers and kill him.







Do I continue with them? For me to watch for blood in the stool, well will it not be to late then? Oh ya, I'm no nurse, work in the business office. 

My breeder had only 2 malts of her own. So I don't think there will be any type of guarantee. But I may call to see if her dogs have had any problems with this. I have my personal play savings, so I guess its now call the "Puddles Health Fund". Good thing I don't have kids to support. 

My did I allow my self to fall in love with this sweet little baby. I can never see my life with out him and will do what it takes regarding his health.









You guys have been wonderful with all the knowledge you have given me. And I know I will fall on your shoulders for help again.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Rimadyl is fine for healthy dogs if used for a short period of time. If stomach upset occurs, call your vet. Long-term use should be carefully supervised. 

Not all luxating patellas are genetic. They can also be caused by trauma. Or, a dog may have mild hereditary luxating patellas and they can be exacerbated by trauma. Rest is very important for orthopedic injuries. Leash or crate!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

He was running when it happen, so maybe he stepped in a hole or something. 

I am not allowing him to run down the hall or jump on the bed. At night I am putting him in his crate. I am trying to do what i thinks best. Carried him down the steps to potty and back up. 

Since hes only on the meds for 5 days, I will continue them since it sounds ok.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!! I hope Puddles gets better soon!!!! Big hugs and kisses from Peanut and TicTac!!!


----------

